# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Heavy Coughing after Injection

## Money

Last night, I was starting to do an injection in my right butt cheek. As the needle went in about 1/2 inch, I started to feel that I hit a vein or something. I tried to pull out just a hair, readjust the needle position and push through but felt I was still hitting something. I pulled the needle out and of course blood came out after that.

I then moved the needle down to another position about 1/2 inch away and injected. When I pulled out, some blood followed and within 5 seconds started coughing. Within 20 seconds the coughing became very bad and more like hacking. I went into my room to lay down but started getting cold sweats and the hacking got worse to the point where I thought I was going to throw up. Ran to bathroom and threw up blood.

After a few minutes, the coughing stopped but I still felt terrible. Throughout the night, got both cold and hot spells and had a lot of trouble sleeping. Today, I feel as though I don't have a muscle in me. Feel so weak.

I am guessing that I injected into a vein. If so, what is happening and did I waste my gear?

----------


## marcus300

A tiny among travels to your lungs when you went through a vein and then tests were its expelled via coughing.

----------


## MACHINE5150

injecting in a vein does not make you cough up blood.. but does make you cough and feel horrible.. did you not aspirate first?? what did you inject?

----------


## Money

I know you will give me hell for this but I never aspirate . I almost feel as why bother because almost every time that I inject, I get some blood. This time was much more.
Anyways, I was injecting Test. Enan and Deca .

----------


## AZGOLDSMEMBER86

ive only had coughing when i inject the shoulders. but its not till the gear in in efffect.

----------


## MACHINE5150

> I know you will give me hell for this but I never aspirate . I almost feel as why bother because almost every time that I inject, I get some blood. This time was much more.
> Anyways, I was injecting Test. Enan and Deca.


well hopefully you have learned your lesson.. you should not see any blood.. you will usually always get some blood drippage after pulling out.. but never in the syringe when aspirating.. that is a bad sign

----------


## slimshady01

happened to me 2 freaking times this morning when pinning in my glute. Aspirated blood 2 times in a row, i was pissed. I felt like a pin cushion having to keep doing over and over.. Good thing is if i didnt aspirate it would have been much worse shooting in that vein.

----------


## MACHINE5150

i pin quads and never have any issues.. maybe pull blood like once or twice in all my cycles

----------


## Money

I hate doing my quads, tried it again on this cycle. The left quad, I hit a nerve that really hurt and when I did the right quad the next week, I hit something that made it feel like a mule kicked me in the thigh for about a week.

If I did hit the vein and injected, was my gear wasted?

----------


## onelovekaylee

man sounds like you guys r getting dangerously close to the sciatic nerve....

----------


## Valac

> man sounds like you guys r getting dangerously close to the sciatic nerve....


+1, you arent pinning low or close to your tailbone/spin? maybe have another look on site injections. i always do quads and have never had any issues.

----------


## slimshady01

> man sounds like you guys r getting dangerously close to the sciatic nerve....


whats making you think that

----------


## onelovekaylee

Originally Posted by onelovekaylee 
man sounds like you guys r getting dangerously close to the sciatic nerve....
whats making you think that 

if u look at the anatomy of your lower back youll see blood veseels run practicly parralel to the sciatic nerve you hit them you should be fine you hit that sciatic you risk paralisys even though your blood vessels branch out from the femoral circulation your nerves run very similar to how blood vessels do try typing in sciatic nerve in google and clicking on the images tab so u can get a better idea

----------


## onelovekaylee

> Last night, I was starting to do an injection in my right butt cheek. As the needle went in about 1/2 inch, I started to feel that I hit a vein or something. I tried to pull out just a hair, readjust the needle position and push through but felt I was still hitting something. I pulled the needle out and of course blood came out after that.
> 
> I then moved the needle down to another position about 1/2 inch away and injected. When I pulled out, some blood followed and within 5 seconds started coughing. Within 20 seconds the coughing became very bad and more like hacking. I went into my room to lay down but started getting cold sweats and the hacking got worse to the point where I thought I was going to throw up. Ran to bathroom and threw up blood.
> 
> After a few minutes, the coughing stopped but I still felt terrible. Throughout the night, got both cold and hot spells and had a lot of trouble sleeping. Today, I feel as though I don't have a muscle in me. Feel so weak.
> 
> I am guessing that I injected into a vein. If so, what is happening and did I waste my gear?


read this sounds like you problem to me:

Tren cough
The so called 'tren cough' or 'Fina cough' is well known amongst many tren users. Some users seem to get the cough following every injection; others never or extremely rarely will get the cough. Usually it is manifested upon injection, with a tightness in the chest, and a metallic taste in the back of the mouth, followed by an uncontrollable violent cough which can be quite frightening, as anyone who has experienced it will tell you, whether it's for the first time or not. There have been some very elaborate theories about the reasons for getting the cough from trenbolone , some of which have had mechanisms involving molecules that only trenbolone affects resulting in bronchioconstriction, etc. However, the fact remains that many users have also experienced the same cough from steroids such as equipoise and testosterone cypionate . In addition, these mechanisms that are proposed are highly unlikely to occur immediately upon injection, as that is too fast a timescale for the proposed mechanism. Thus it must be the result of something entering the blood stream and traveling to the lungs for the cough to be manifested that quickly.

This leads us onto the next theory suggested by many which is that trenbolone is produced by many UGLs, and as such is made with higher percentages of Benzyl Alcohol (BA) than pharma grade products are, and it is the alcohol that is causing the reaction. The only problem with this theory is that trenbolone is made by most UGLs with the same BA percentages as things such as testosterone propionate , and nandrolone decanoate. If it was purely the BA concentration, than we would expect to see the cough with these other products as well, which we do not. Thus, as we have eliminated the oil, solvents and carriers, it leaves us with the Trenbolone product itself as the potential culprit.

----------

